# Territorial lone gerbil



## JHLC (Jan 15, 2017)

Any advice greatly appreciated....
For Christmas we got our 8 year old son a gerbil. I always used to have hamsters as a child so completely new to gerbils!
The pet shop had one living on its own and he was very friendly, hopped straight out the cage and let me hold him.I have read they should be kept in twos however the pet shop advised as long as they are played with daily and have a good home they are fine on their own. He is 4 months old.
When we got him home he was fine for the first week, would let us put hands in the cage and would walk over them. He was too jumpy to pick up so we didn't push it.

It has now been 3 weeks since we had him and he has gone backwards. We still can't pick him up and now when you put your hand in the cage it's hit and miss if he bites. Sometimes he nibbles which is fine but he is also drawing blood. When I try and move things in his cage or clean up his mess he will literally charge and attack so has become very territorial. 

When we can entice him into a container we put him in the bath with us and he is fine. A little frightened at first but soon comes round and climbs on us and let's us hold him, even though he does try to run off your hand as quickly as possible.

My son is desperate to hold him and play with him and is now heartbroken he can't even put his hand in the cage without being attacked!


----------



## Beckykng (Jan 16, 2017)

Hi
Firstly let me start by saying that gerbils are an extremely communal species and is essential they live in pairs or more. Obviously not your fault as the man in the pet shop said otherwise.. I definitely suggest getting him a friend. There plenty of videos on YouTube to show you how to successfully introduce two gerbils. I have done it many a times. They have a very in depth communication system and need to interact with their own species for mental health and stimulation reasons. 

With regards to handling sit your son in the bath tub (no water obviously) and let the gerbil run and play with him in there. This way the gerbil can't escape anywhere and your son gets to interact with him. Pop a pair of gloves on when taken him out of his cage.. the best way to do it is put your hand in with confidence if you are pulling your hand away being afraid of being bitten he'll pick up on that fair and think he's In danger. 
Have nice treats in your hand when putting your hand into his cage let him know it's a positive thing. You might have to do forced interaction with him.. basically this means not given the gerbil a choice you have to take him out for at least 15 minutes a day to tame him up. If your only taking him out every 3rd day it will not work he has to be taken out every day in order to get him successfully socialised with you. 
Good luck hope this helped


----------



## rockdot (Jul 19, 2016)

When you open the cage, rub some of the gerbils bedding all over your hands, that way you wont smell scary and threatening to him. Gerbils usually are fantastic pets so he should come round soon enough.
Be wary of introducing him to other gerbils, they can and will kill each other if they feel threatened.


----------



## JHLC (Jan 15, 2017)

Beckykng said:


> Hi
> Firstly let me start by saying that gerbils are an extremely communal species and is essential they live in pairs or more. Obviously not your fault as the man in the pet shop said otherwise.. I definitely suggest getting him a friend. There plenty of videos on YouTube to show you how to successfully introduce two gerbils. I have done it many a times. They have a very in depth communication system and need to interact with their own species for mental health and stimulation reasons.
> 
> With regards to handling sit your son in the bath tub (no water obviously) and let the gerbil run and play with him in there. This way the gerbil can't escape anywhere and your son gets to interact with him. Pop a pair of gloves on when taken him out of his cage.. the best way to do it is put your hand in with confidence if you are pulling your hand away being afraid of being bitten he'll pick up on that fair and think he's In danger.
> ...


Thanks for the tips. He has already been sitting in the bath tub with him and doesn't bite at all, it's literally only when you put his hand in the cage so think he just doesn't like his house being touched. He has made so many tunnels I think he's a bit protective!
Will keep persevering and hopefully he will learn to trust us


----------

